# Need Voice Warping Software



## Janglur (May 22, 2010)

Anyone know of a voice-changing program that works in real-time, is free, and isn't nerfware?


I wanna lower the pitch and flange it a bit.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I'm not necessarily sure if it's nerfware, but Audacity is a good program to use and it's free to download


----------



## Kairuk (May 22, 2010)

http://www.mymusictools.com/articles/how-to-change-voice-in-real-time.htm


----------



## Runefox (May 22, 2010)

I haven't really used it much, but Screaming Bee's MorphVOX software is supposedly what a lot of people use with great success. MorphVOX Pro is probably what you're looking for, but it does cost money - MorphVOX Junior is free, but might not do exactly what you want it to do.


----------



## Janglur (May 22, 2010)

MorphVOX Junior does nothing unless you pay for it.

Same for AV Voice Changer.



Really, I did a google search and tried dozens of programs.  They ALL have the same problem-  They're either nerfware, or don't do realtime.

I need a *verified* result.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 22, 2010)

Do you really think you'll be able to convincingly sound like a girl online by artifically shifting the pitch?


----------



## Janglur (May 23, 2010)

No, but i'm hoping to convincingly sound similar to the guy in the song Whitevan from Ohgr.  I need to lower the pitch and flange it a bit.


----------

